# Error 0xc000035a Server 2008R2 in Virtual PC 2007



## the_beast

Try running x64 Windows 7 or similar maybe to see of you get them same error?


----------



## Malisk

Vista x64 same error.
I found out no installation of V-PC Supports any x64 based guest..That was way harder to find out than it should have been


----------



## the_beast

Try VMWare instead then? Not sure if they do or not.


----------



## ahweikun

hi how are you malisk, i hope this is not a very late reply, have you got the guest 64bit os installed? otherwise i can help.

to conclude that vmware can support 64bit guest os, it definately can! how ever you'll need not only em64 processor but also require CPU to have virtualization. I believe you do meet the requirement.

Also, vmware have free vmware web based server program you can download for free.

I came up to the same error like yours due to a em64 based processor but without Virtualization feature


----------



## ComGuards

Microsoft Virtual PC = POS







(Sorry, I couldn't resist).

VMWare Workstation supports a whole variety of guests, Microsoft-based and *nix, both x86 and x64 iterations.

Not sure if you can build a 2008 R2 using VMWare Player though.

VMWare Server 1.x officially does not support Server 2008, but you can install it as a guest. Hardware performance on Server 1.x is limited though, since it only supports 2x vCPU and does not have specific customization of hardware virtualization in the software.

VMWare Server 2.x supports 2008 R2, if I remember right, but the Server 2.x interface is slow and clunky.... For businesses and enterprises that can run Server 2.x, they generally end up running ESXi for better performance.

I personally run ESX4 (vSphere) and Workstation. One of my old servers runs Server 1.10 as a "spare" system.

I also have ESX4 installed on an old C2D-based laptop, works relatively well. It handles "less important" server roles.


----------



## maxxxam

dear friends
Enabling VT-x if Unlocked
This is already the default behavior for current VMware hosted products (Workstation 7.x, Player 3.x, and Fusion 3.x). For older products, the following workaround may help if your firmware leaves VT-x unlocked, either at power-on, or after hibernate or sleep. Simply add the following option to your system-wide configuration file:

hv.enableIfUnlocked = "TRUE"

On Linux systems, the system-wide configuration file is /etc/vmware/config. On Windows systems, the system-wide configuration file varies according to VMware product and Windows version. For VMware Workstation on XP hosts, the system-wide configuration file is C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\VMware\VMware Workstation\config.ini. For VMware Workstation on Vista or Windows 7 hosts, the system-wide configuration file is C:\ProgramData\VMware\VMware Workstation\config.ini. For other VMware products, adjust the path appropriately.
finaly go to services and start Virtual Disk.that is all now you can install MS server 2008R2.
Goodluck!


----------



## Norse

Install Virtualbox it will support running 64 bit virtual machines


----------



## selectstriker2

2.5 yr thread necro







come on guys


----------

